# Sehr gutes RJ45 Kabel?



## Loggia (13. Januar 2013)

Hi,

Ich brauche ein sehr gutes LAN Kabel zum zocken.

Es sollte 10m lang sein sowie Cat. 6. besitzen. Worauf sollte ich noch bei einem guten Zocker Kabel achten?

Danke


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2013)

Im Grunde ist das ziemlich egal.  Du wirst da keine Unterschiede bemerken.  

Wenn du im Netzwerk zusätzlich sehr großen Datentransfer hast, wäre eine hohe Geschwindigkeit (1GB/s) gut, dafür brauchst du dann Cat. 5e  oder Cat.6.


----------



## Loggia (13. Januar 2013)

Ok danke dann nehme ich einfach ein Cat 6 Kabel für 10€ wird wohl so passen


----------



## GameCollectorHWLUXX (13. Januar 2013)

Kaufe ein Cat7 doppel geschirmt. Die Kabel sind sehr steif und gehen eigentlich nicht kaputt.
Evtl. auf Metallstecker achten.


----------



## Stryke7 (13. Januar 2013)

Das ist zwar eindeutig besser, aber einen Vorteil wird dir das nicht bringen.  Es sei denn, dein Kabel läuft am Starkstrommagneten vorbei, oder du hast wirklich Probleme mit interferierenden elektrischen Feldern.


----------



## Loggia (13. Januar 2013)

GameCollectorHWLUXX schrieb:


> Kaufe ein Cat7 doppel geschirmt. Die Kabel sind sehr steif und gehen eigentlich nicht kaputt.
> Evtl. auf Metallstecker achten.



Hab jetzt schon ein Cat 6 genommen.
Die sind doch auch doppelt geschirmt oder? 
Also es hat zumindestens 15€ gekostet  bei 10m


----------



## ZeroX360 (14. Januar 2013)

Loggia schrieb:


> Hab jetzt schon ein Cat 6 genommen.


Reicht für den privaten einfachen Bereich auch vollkommen aus.


----------



## Loggia (14. Januar 2013)

ZeroX360 schrieb:


> Reicht für den privaten einfachen Bereich auch vollkommen aus.



Dann kann die Lan Party ja losgehen ^^

Danke


----------

